# la traviesa



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

what you think homies give me your opinions


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

it lo0ks tight


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That frame is weak. the parts are pimp though


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 13 2010, 07:32 PM~16604877
> *That frame is weak. the parts are pimp though
> *


yup thats true :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

toooooo much going on. doesnt flow. looks like some bike you see that owners buy parts from all these different people and throw a bike together and say they built it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

se mira chilo carnal


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 13 2010, 08:32 PM~16604877
> *That frame is weak. the parts are pimp though
> *


Its cool to me. imagine it with some 3d on it. right now, it kinda reminds me of pinnacle without the 3d. 

cruising oldies - who designs your parts? seems to have a graffiti kind of inspiration to them. i like it


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

se mira chilo carnal


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SE MIRA CHINGONA HOMIE NICE WORK


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

i think your bike is gonna look good when its done bro!


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for your comments homies i dising all the parts homies heres the sketch


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Feb 14 2010, 01:00 AM~16606940
> *thanks for your comments homies i dising all the parts homies heres the  sketch
> 
> 
> ...


madame las partes para hacerles engraving carnal :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 14 2010, 01:06 AM~16606971
> *madame las partes para hacerles engraving carnal  :biggrin:
> *


 la orquilla la boy a ser de plasma aber si me la rallas homie
pa que se mire chila homes


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Feb 14 2010, 01:11 AM~16606998
> *la orquilla la boy a ser de plasma aber si me la rallas homie
> pa que se mire chila homes
> *


SIMON CARNAL YA ESTAS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

VAS A IR AL SHOW EN CUERVOS :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 14 2010, 01:19 AM~16607050
> *VAS A IR AL SHOW EN CUERVOS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no se homie a ber que transa , ey bas a ir a phoenix


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Feb 14 2010, 01:43 AM~16607180
> *no se homie a ber que transa , ey bas a ir a phoenix
> *


a phoenix no creo  pero a las vegas creo que si pero todavia falta un chingo de tiempo :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SE VE CHINGONA BRO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

que pedo homies


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

shit is sick budy! :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

check the fork homies como que se mira bien solo en la orquilla o que opinan
homies


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ESTA CHINGONA DE QUE COLOR LA PIENSAS PINTAR?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DDDAUUMM DOGG SE MIRA CHINOGA ME GUSTA EL FORK TAMBIEN :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Feb 27 2010, 03:39 PM~16743824
> *check the fork homies como que se mira bien solo en la orquilla o que opinan
> homies
> 
> ...


I like those forks better that the other ones you had before! That looks great!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 27 2010, 05:47 PM~16744272
> *I like those forks better that the other ones you had before! That looks great!
> *


I got to agree with ya... bike looking good.. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

its starting to come together nicely buddy, keep it up and keep it posted playa :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Feb 27 2010, 04:39 PM~16743824
> *check the fork homies como que se mira bien solo en la orquilla o que opinan
> homies
> 
> ...


DAMM THOSE FORKS D0 LO0K KLEAN
HOPE UR BUILD UP COMES OUT HOW U WANT IT..   :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale thanks for the good comments eses la boy a pintar candy aqua con rallas verdes y grises aver como se mira


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Feb 27 2010, 05:39 PM~16743824
> *check the fork homies como que se mira bien solo en la orquilla o que opinan
> homies
> 
> ...


hay wey se mira chingona   cuanto por una orquilla como esa


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

no se wey depende el diseno como esa unos 60


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Feb 27 2010, 08:51 PM~16745149
> *no se wey depende el diseno como esa unos 60
> *


ORALE NO ESTA MAL  ESTOS FORKS QUIEN LOS HIZO CARNAL ESTAN CHINGONES ME GUSTAN PARA MI BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

como se te ase la bike homie te la bendo


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745388
> *como se te ase la bike homie te la bendo
> *


SE VE CHILA PERO HAY QUE VERLA EN PERSONA


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

pos cuando quieras homie nomas que te animes


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Q-vo Homies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BIKE LOOKS GOOD BRO.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH ..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:35 AM~16769014
> *BIKE LOOKS GOOD BRO.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH ..
> *


x2 simon carnal ya queremos verla terminada :biggrin: supiste que va a ver car show en calexico cal


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

de quien de la gente o quien homie
o de que club asen en calexico


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 2 2010, 09:24 PM~16777299
> *de quien de la gente o quien homie
> o de que club asen en calexico
> *


simon  va ser el 25 de abril en las calles rockwood, heber y heffernan en el puro centro de calexico


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale homie y cuando ba a ber un car show en mexicali no se oye nada


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Feb 13 2010, 07:30 PM~16604862
> *what you think homies give me your opinions
> 
> 
> ...


aye homie no estabas bendiendo este frame??pm me


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

simon quiero hacer otro por que no le quedan alas partes


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 3 2010, 07:05 PM~16788194
> *simon quiero hacer otro por que no le quedan alas partes
> *


i cuanto quieres.


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

dame 250 y te lo dejo listo para pintar


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 3 2010, 07:20 PM~16788348
> *dame 250 y te  lo dejo listo para pintar
> *


shipped


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

no tu la pagas donde bibes


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 3 2010, 07:24 PM~16788397
> *no tu la pagas donde bibes
> *


en orlando florida


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale no bas a ir al car show de phoenix por que boy a llebar esta baica y ai boy a poner el frame que se vende


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Cuanto por elframe


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

250 homie


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Dame tu número o algo homie para k nos ablemos del frame


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

928 345 7760


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Orale


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

ay cuando tengas shansa homie ay me hechas un cable
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Simon homie nomas trata de
No vemderla por Simon k si lo kiero ese frame


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale simon que


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 3 2010, 08:36 PM~16788518
> *orale no bas a ir al car show de phoenix por que boy a llebar esta baica  y ai boy a poner el frame que se vende
> 
> 
> ...


   LE FALTA EL ENGRAVING CARNAL :biggrin: GOOD LUCK EN PHOENIX


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Cuanto kieres por el cuadro y la parte de atras


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

q-vo homies


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cruising Oldiez Por Vida


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 21 2010, 12:18 PM~17259177
> *Cruising Oldiez  Por Vida
> 
> 
> ...


q-vo bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

que onda sureno ya terminaste la turn table homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 21 2010, 05:20 PM~17262111
> *que onda sureno ya terminaste la turn table homie
> *


si pero la voy a volver a pintar por que no me gusto como quedo :biggrin:  
y ya voy a volver a pintar mi bike  que onda fueron al show de good times en yuma


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

no homie no fuimos al show no hubo shansa queremos ir al car show de los uniques tu bas a ir


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 22 2010, 05:22 PM~17273739
> *no homie no fuimos al show no hubo shansa queremos ir al car show de los uniques tu bas a ir
> *


cuando va a ser para ver si puedo ir :biggrin: iva ver show en calexico pero creo que se cancelo por lo del terremoto


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

no estoy muy seguro si agarro bien te digo homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16788518
> *orale no bas a ir al car show de phoenix por que boy a llebar esta baica  y ai boy a poner el frame que se vende
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Feb 13 2010, 07:30 PM~16604862
> *what you think homies give me your opinions
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks snapper


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 22 2010, 05:27 PM~17273804
> *no estoy muy seguro si agarro bien te digo homie
> *


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dreams And Knigtmares At Uniques Car Show


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Q-vo Homies


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just posting pics HOMIES 




























My Front Fender


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ESTA QUEDANDO CHINGONA LA TRAVIESA BRO  MANDAME LAS PARTES PARA HACERLES EL ENGRAVING :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale homie Ya pintaste tu ranfla sureno blues


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

where you at sureno


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Jun 6 2010, 10:40 PM~17713045
> *Just posting pics HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


ke tranza loco ahy ba esta nave ke no :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

simon carnal que no


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

una pic vieja de un show aqui en chicali :biggrin:


----------



## CruisingOldiez (Aug 7, 2010)

que onse sureno tenias rato que no te conectabas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CruisingOldiez_@Sep 8 2010, 04:47 PM~18517600
> *que onse sureno tenias rato que no te conectabas
> *


aqui estoy arreglando la turn table :biggrin: simon pero i am back :biggrin: es que fallecio mi abuelita y la neta no tenia ganas de conectarme pero ya no estoy tan aguitado


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

lo siento mucho homes , que ya pintaste la bike homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Sep 8 2010, 07:15 PM~18518861
> *lo siento mucho homes , que ya pintaste la bike homie
> *


la pinte en mayo :biggrin: es candy red con flake y patterns en los fenders y en el speed o meter a lo mejor la mando aque la muraleen :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Sep 14 2010, 11:55 PM~18571983
> *:happysad:
> *


q-vo bro va a ver car shows aqui uno el 19 y el otro el 26 de septiembre en el parque vicente guerrero :biggrin:


----------



## CruisingOldiez (Aug 7, 2010)

si ya sabia pero ba a hacer como picnic creo , ey ya hice otra orquilla wey pero no tengo camara para tomarle fotos haber si consigo una alrato


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CruisingOldiez_@Sep 15 2010, 02:20 PM~18576027
> *si ya sabia pero ba a hacer como picnic creo , ey ya hice otra orquilla wey pero no tengo camara para tomarle fotos haber si consigo una alrato
> *


el 19 es el picnic y el 26 es el show :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Feb 13 2010, 08:30 PM~16604862
> *what you think homies give me your opinions
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice that rear part of the bike almost looks like one of my designs


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

traviesa new fork


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Sep 16 2010, 11:06 PM~18588682
> *traviesa new fork
> 
> 
> ...



aganle click en la imagen para que se mire mas grande


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Sep 17 2010, 12:06 AM~18588682
> *traviesa new fork
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sick carnal


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Q-VO HOMIE :wave:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

kiubole komo andamos todos aporr akiii homiesss


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

estoy aprendiendo como usar esta chi,,,,era


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

estoy bendiendo la bicicle en 650 
biene con plasma fork., handle bar, fenders , base para tres llantas , 3 rines, estrella , barrillas de fenders , orquilla de barilla , y si la compran un cuadro extra de mujer .


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

for sale


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> for sale


whats for sale ?


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

im selling the bike 
, 650 for all 2 frames a tricicle extension fenders , handle bar

todo lo que esta en las fotos


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> im selling the bike
> , 650 for all 2 frames a tricicle extension fenders , handle bar
> 
> todo lo que esta en las fotos


cuanto por los fenders nomas ?


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

pos megustaria benderla completa homie


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> pos megustaria benderla completa homie


orale. te cambio un centenario por todo ? jaja nah nomas estoy jugando


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

ja, pos agarrala completa homie
o te la cambio por sonido para eso quiero la feria


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> ja, pos agarrala completa homie
> o te la cambio por sonido para eso quiero la feria


como q necesitas ?


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

pos algo que se oiga bien homie


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

tengo 4 horns earthquakes. estan nuevas y 2 peavey horns usadas. te duelen los oidos cuando suenan. creo q son de 250 watts


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

traviesa bike from yuma for sale


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> estoy bendiendo la bicicle en 650
> biene con plasma fork., handle bar, fenders , base para tres llantas , 3 rines, estrella , barrillas de fenders , orquilla de barilla , y si la compran un cuadro extra de mujer .


still for sale any buyer


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

no sale todavia


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

For what size is the conversion kit


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think is for 24


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh alright do u think it will fit a 26"


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

only whith out fenders


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cuanto pues no pones precio pero que sea en pesos por que el dolar esta muy caro  que onda homie que hay de nuevo


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> cuanto pues no pones precio pero que sea en pesos por que el dolar esta muy caro  que onda homie que hay de nuevo


q-vo carnal ya no te hibas conectado , no pos estoy bendiendo todas las partes por 600 dolares quiero hacer otro projecto \

ahi por si sabes quien la quiere ay te doy una feria wey


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> only whith out fenders


will u sell it


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale simon for $25 what you think


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> orale simon for $25 what you think


yeah will u ship it or where u located at


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

rodzr said:


> yeah will u ship it or where u located at


i from yuma arizona
but if you want it you need to pay da shipping


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright how much in total


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

let me check how much cost to send it and tomorrow i tell you homie


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

rodzr said:


> Alright how much in total


 do you have phone number


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> q-vo carnal ya no te hibas conectado , no pos estoy bendiendo todas las partes por 600 dolares quiero hacer otro projecto \
> 
> ahi por si sabes quien la quiere ay te doy una feria wey


hable con un compa dice que si cuanto es lo minimo el vato quiere arreglar una bike para su morrillo


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> hable con un compa dice que si cuanto es lo minimo el vato quiere arreglar una bike para su morrillo


chinge su madre que me de 500 dolares noy pedo homie


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

will u still sell me the trike kit??


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

would you sell the frame seprate? i realy dig yhat frame.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> chinge su madre que me de 500 dolares noy pedo homie


ya hable con mi compa y dice que es mucha feria lo quise convencer de que 500 bolas es un buen precio pero ya ves como es la raza quieren todo barato yo te los compraria pero la neta no tengo la feria al menos de que aceptes pagaos mensuales J/K  buena suerte con la venta ,va a ver car show aqui en mexicali el proximo mes para que le caegas


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> ya hable con mi compa y dice que es mucha feria lo quise convencer de que 500 bolas es un buen precio pero ya ves como es la raza quieren todo barato yo te los compraria pero la neta no tengo la feria al menos de que aceptes pagaos mensuales J/K  buena suerte con la venta ,va a ver car show aqui en mexicali el proximo mes para que le caegas


pues ni pedo homie neta que no le puedo bajar mas tu sabes que esta barata homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> pues ni pedo homie neta que no le puedo bajar mas tu sabes que esta barata homie


simon es que la gente no entiende todo el trabajo realisado y siempre quieren todo barato, ya me ha pasado con algunas personas cuando hago engraving


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> simon es que la gente no entiende todo el trabajo realisado y siempre quieren todo barato, ya me ha pasado con algunas personas cuando hago engraving


simon, ey wey amirado las fotos de los jales que andas haciendo y te la estas rifando homie haber si te llevo las piesas de la otra bike que boy a ser homie
, haber si llevo la bike para el show de mexicali haber si se vende aya homie.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> simon, ey wey amirado las fotos de los jales que andas haciendo y te la estas rifando homie haber si te llevo las piesas de la otra bike que boy a ser homie
> , haber si llevo la bike para el show de mexicali haber si se vende aya homie.


cuando quieras carnal, solo que las partes deben estar pulidas para hacerles el engraving y el cromado quede mejor


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale simon


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

A bro so how much for the conversion kit


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

fixing the frame pics tomorrow


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo bro :wave:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

ke pedooooooooo


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

arreglando el cuadro para benderlo con todo o el puro cuadro nomas


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Todavia tienes el trike kit


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

simon homie nomas que no a tenido chansa de preguntar para mandartelo pero si todabia lo quieres el lunes te lo mando


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Cuanto


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

15 
que te parece


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok con envio ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo bro :wave:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

cuANTO POR EL CUADRO MANUPLEOS I FURKS


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> cuANTO POR EL CUADRO MANUPLEOS I FURKS


400 lo menos homie


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> estoy bendiendo la bicicle en 650
> biene con plasma fork., handle bar, fenders , base para tres llantas , 3 rines, estrella , barrillas de fenders , orquilla de barilla , y si la compran un cuadro extra de mujer .


QUE ES LO Q TIENE ATRAS EL SISIBAR PARA EL ASIENTO


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

A bro entonses 15 por el trike kit mas envio or 15 por todo


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

rodzr said:


> A bro entonses 15 por el trike kit mas envio or 15 por todo


 15 por el puro kit homie tu pagas el envio


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> QUE ES LO Q TIENE ATRAS EL SISIBAR PARA EL ASIENTO


es la orquilla de plasma homie


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> 15 por el puro kit homie tu pagas el envio


 Entonces como 30


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

poray homie si como unos 30 bolas


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> QUE ES LO Q TIENE ATRAS EL SISIBAR PARA EL ASIENTO


 Sale te los mando manana mandame tu direccion


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

dejame preguntar manana i manana te hablo hohhomie


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

El trike kit es hallow hub o usa rines regulares


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

no seva la bike todavia o keee loko


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

nel compa nose ba ya que termine el cuadro haber qe once


----------



## la lokiss (Oct 25, 2011)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> estoy bendiendo la bicicle en 650
> biene con plasma fork., handle bar, fenders , base para tres llantas , 3 rines, estrella , barrillas de fenders , orquilla de barilla , y si la compran un cuadro extra de mujer .


todabia estan en venta las partes por si alguien las quiere mas baratas


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

How much for the handlebar sissybar nf forks...do you have fenders..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you still have the trike kit os you do how much...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

cuanto por los forks compa??


----------



## la lokiss (Oct 25, 2011)

300 
sissy bar 
handle bars
fork y fenders 

ay por si alguien los quiere


----------



## la lokiss (Oct 25, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> cuanto por los forks compa??


70 homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

la lokiss said:


> 300
> sissy bar
> handle bars
> fork y fenders
> ...


vende los forks y los feders por sien y te los compro...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> vende los forks y los feders por sien y te los compro...


me los llevo homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> me los llevo homie


Foo fuck you I already sold my frame thise shits are mine...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Foo fuck you I already sold my frame thise shits are mine...


to late foo >_<


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> to late foo >_<


fuck iy aint tripping ill stick to my ideas...


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

ki uvo


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ese milagro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cruising oldies said:


> what you think homies give me your opinions


This looks like a CE 707 design frame


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> ese milagro


ya te la sabes ya volimos otra vez kontodo pa darles un kemon atodos los kompitas de akii kon respeto


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks tight bro you do nice work


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Looks tight bro you do nice work


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

what dou you think new forks


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:inout:........usted no se aguite ya sabes como es la raza aquí.....:guns:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

ke si no jaja


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

jajajaja lol


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

surenos cuanto por un jale de engraving en los forks y sisi bar el sisi bar es mas o menos del mismo tamano


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruising oldies said:


> surenos cuanto por un jale de engraving en los forks y sisi bar el sisi bar es mas o menos del mismo tamano


TE RESPONDO EN EL FB


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

valen vergaaaaaaa:machinegun::guns::fool2:a todos :twak:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

oye surenos blues cunato por el jale de engraving with crome


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nunka me dijiste kuantooo$$$$$$$$


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

It looks good homie,nomas le falta engraving I se quien puede I varato


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

sgtsiko1 said:


> It looks good homie,nomas le falta engraving I se quien puede I varato


kien homie cuanto mas o menos


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruising oldies said:


> oye surenos blues cunato por el jale de engraving with crome


Te los hago por 60 dlls pero el precio del chrome tengo que preguntar


----------

